# DIY Florida Keys



## Heights732 (Nov 7, 2019)

hey fellas, 


Had to scratch the bahamas trip for work/family related reasons but trying to get away for a long weekend. Decided to head to the keys (exact location tbd) Was checking out guides but most run around 1k a day and that’s a little out of my range especially since I am fishing alone. Wanted to see if anyone had any DIY experience with the fly rod. Tarpon, snook, bones would be happily targeted. I have been doing research but seems like there isn’t much info about fishing on foot. Any advice would be greatly appreciated!!!!


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2019)

Heights732 said:


> hey fellas,
> 
> 
> Had to scratch the bahamas trip for work/family related reasons but trying to get away for a long weekend. Decided to head to the keys (exact location tbd) Was checking out guides but most run around 1k a day and that’s a little out of my range especially since I am fishing alone. Wanted to see if anyone had any DIY experience with the fly rod. Tarpon, snook, bones would be happily targeted. I have been doing research but seems like there isn’t much info about fishing on foot. Any advice would be greatly appreciated!!!!


You might check out you tube. There's a guy named Steve [Key West Kayak Fishing] that shows some access areas that may be reachable on foot. You may also be able to rent a kayak at several shops for a reasonable cost which would really allow for more access. There's also a guide named Randy Morrow that offers consultation for about $60/hr.


----------



## 7WT (Feb 12, 2016)

If you google DIY Keys some stuff will come up. I Have done it. Some of the boat access ramps in Largo and Islamorada offer access to flats. Long time ago I used to fish what was called the nude beach in Marathon- probably all built up now. I had a friend who would take a step ladder out on the turtle grass in Largo and just hang out there and he was pretty successful- I never did that but I did once rent a flats skiff for a week and was moderately successful. Check out the Dove key and Rodriguez key area ocean side Largo- some good flats and you can walk the Rodriguez flat on the sand at low tide and fish the drop off- lots of stuff comes by if you can get there. I used to stay at Divers Cove, a private location that provided access- they use to rent a two apartment house there by the week or wkd. Can be done.


----------



## jsnipes (May 1, 2011)

A guide should be either 650-700/day + tip. Not 1k, just FYI.

DIY on foot is really tough in the keys. There is some info but you are most likely not going to catch anything glorious


----------



## Str8-Six (Jul 6, 2015)

You can catch bones off the beach in Miami. Snook can also be caught off the beach certain times of the year in south Florida (you didn’t give specifics on when). Tarpon is a different story.


----------



## Drifter (Dec 13, 2018)

I can't imagine catching anything on foot unless you were going for snook in the upper keys. Its pretty hard to find bones and tarpon on a boat this time of year. I have not seen either in 4 days.


----------



## hipshot (Sep 29, 2018)

Without dates hard to call. I have waded the whole ocean side of Bahia Honda (driveup access in the State Park); there were small tarpon and bones about that day, as well as ‘cudas. If you were lucky you might get a shot at a permit there.


----------



## Craig Pablo (Feb 15, 2018)

I went to the keys in mid May, DIY is extremely difficult. I would highly recommend paying for a guide for at least one day. I went with Capt. Scott Yetter, Sight Fish Charters. He's a great guy and definitely knows his stuff. I believe he was only $650/day, which is money very well spent. I did manage to land several barracudas wading, but none of too much size, they are a blast though. I spent three days wading and saw one school of small bonefish, no shot at them, they were *extremely* spooky. Also had something big chase baitfish very close by one evening right before dark, I'm thinking shark but not sure what it was. Threw my fly at it but no luck. I concentrated on the lower keys, supposedly the flats in the middle and upper keys are mostly soft bottomed, as it was I spent some time postholing in soft bottoms sometimes a hundred yards to reach hard bottoms. There is a lot of info on wadeable flats if you google it. The ocean side of Bahia Honda was still closed due to hurricane damage, so I never tried that. One thing that no one mentioned to me were the tiny jellyfish (at least that's what I think it was) that you couldn't see but you will find out about, they sting like crazy, seems like they were in softer bottoms, but not real soft. They can kind of ruin a day of wading, you may want to take nylon pants and tape them the bottoms to your boots? Not sure, just know that I was in shorts and they hurt like a bitch.
Didn't try night bridge fishing, but apparently swinging streamers under bridges at night (especially in a light/dark line of water from bridge lights) can bring hookups from tarpon, can't imagine you'd ever have a shot at landing one though. 
On Summerland Key, there is only one road that really goes north, about a mile up that road there is a little spot to park, there's some jersey barriers blocking a jeep trail that you can walk into a cut. I caught a lot of barracuda just walking the edge of that cut. Had a shot at a couple really nice size cudas as well. It's easy to get to and worth a look. There's also a cut on Spanish Harbors key immediately off the north side of the bridge, it looked like it would be decent fishing but there were a ton of people swimming/picnicking there, but it would probably be well worth a try early morning and/or late evening. If you want to give me your email I can show you where I fished and give you some ideas, but honestly I think the best thing to do is to just explore without expectations. The keys are a special place that everyone should visit at least once. If you have time it's definitely worthwhile to check out Key West!

good luck!


----------



## hipshot (Sep 29, 2018)

As a teen I fished all up and down the keys. Usually with a boat, but quite a few ‘park and wade’ trips. You could always catch fish in the passes if you couldn’t find ‘em on the flats. The Keys are a magic place for me, and always will be.

The really cool part about the Keys is that the Gulf Stream keeps the water nice. And although it’s a lot more built up since the sixties, and there’s a lot more people chasing the fish, they are still in the same places. A bit more pressured; a bit more educated, but still there. The Keys were such a wonderful place to be an angler in the sixties!!! I wish I could live there now. But Texas ain’t so bad either.....


----------



## k-roc (Feb 8, 2018)

I do a couple days DIY in the Keys and then two or three days with a guide, in April.
My wife and I tend to hook into a large tarpon or two every year DIY, but from inflatable SUPs. Without a kayak or SUP we wouldn't fare too well.
One time on a guided trip we were following a string of tarpon oceanside as they moved west from the seven mile bridge. As we approached the eastern end of Bahia Honda, a DIY angler was chest deep near the channel. He managed to get one or two shots as the string went by, no hookups. It's cool that if you stand there long enough, something good will swim by. On the other it's super frustrating as it's probably not going to be a quality shot! It's a lot harder to sight fish when you're chest deep too.

Get a guide for a day or two, you won't regret it!


----------



## Travisloyd07 (Jan 31, 2014)

https://www.sightfishingkeywest.com/capt-bo.html

My wife grew up with this guide. He has taken her and I a few times when we went down there. Feel free to tell him Travis and Kristina Loyd gave you his number. 
Also googling DIY backing the keys had a lot of info.


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

Not necessarily the keys but don't overlook us 41 there are plenty of bridges with small tarpon and snook. Just watch your back cast or your fly line will be heading to Naples.


----------



## Scootermax (Jul 5, 2019)

I stay at Galleon resort in key west, it is on the water. They have a nice little fishing pier for guests only. Have caught small tarpon early am or night. Nearby Geiger key rents kayak for the day next to a restaurant with great food. Lots of flats right where u launch. Take a small kayak anchor, if u want to fish a spot without the wind blowing u around. This is next to the Boca Chia Naval Air Station. 
If u want to charter a boat, go with Shadowcaster, capt. John Smouse. $550/Halfday. Worth every penny. Anchor on flats, put out chum. A 12 weight withbig red flies for lemon sharks. They will take you into your backing. Great fun. Had two different groups of permit come by that we casts to with the nine weight.


----------



## georgiadrifter (Jan 14, 2009)

If you can find it....”Ultimate Guide to Fishing South Florida on Foot” by Steve Kantner

Not much on the Keys but good stuff regarding the Tamiami Trail and Alligator Alley.


----------

